# Landscaping base



## NHawk52 (May 16, 2005)

Is there any particular reason that I haven't noticed anyone using sheets of felt fabric as a landscape base groundcover in place of the artificial turf types? Is there some functional downside that I just don't recognise?

Some of the rolls I have come across are in various shades of green/brown heather coloring that may be suitable. And it's cheaper by the square foot.

Thanks,
NHawk


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I think the main reason people don't use that kind of landscape covering is the lack of realism. I myself (as I bet 90% of everyone else) prefer the "Woodland Scenics" brand of turf coverings because they just appear close to scale.....and really make you feel like you're racing in 1:1 when detailed properly. :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think NHawk52 is talking about using it just as a base, and doing the fine landscaping over it. The problem i see with that is you would want it to be stiff like plaster paper and you won't get that with felt.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

The problem with felt, or even indoor/outdoor carpet for that matter is the age old problem of strands of the fabric getting into gears and such... slows down your cars. We always want to go faster not slower...


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I was thinking about using felt as a base when I did my track.The more I thought about it tho,the more I thought it might not be such a good idea.Felt attracts dirt and lint like a magnet.Tho it would look great,it wouldn't be worth the trouble.

I ended up sealing off the whole non track portion of my layout with some green Rustoleum instead.Once I start laying down the landscaping,none of it will be visible any longer anyways.

Mike


----------

